# condensation and ice forming on the room side of American Craftsman Silverline vinyl window



## Randy Sleey (Jan 15, 2012)

*condensation and ice forming on the room side of American Craftsman Silverline vinyl window*

The question is although cold outside in Boston region - can I expect for water to condense on the room side pane and actually ice up? This happened when we had sub-freezing temperatures - ice formed - water usually condenses at low temperatures.

This is a new window - house built by Toll Brothers - Is there something I can do - beyond replacing the window which are brand new?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do they have Low-e/argon?

Are they currently leaking a bunch of air? If so, is the window installed level and plumb?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Air leaks around the windows would be my first guess also, next would be high humidity in the house.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got the same condensation problem on my new windows as well, but I recently had an energy audit performed and no air leaks. So, I second the motion of high humidity in the home. I don't run a humidifier, so its just from showering and cooking.

If the water on your windows freezes then I think air leak


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree, at least two problems. High humidity in the house, 50%+. And crappy windows. There is no craftsmanship in American Craftsman windows. I thought Toll bros. was a high end builder???


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> I agree, at least two problems. High humidity in the house, 50%+. And crappy windows. There is no craftsmanship in American Craftsman windows. I thought Toll bros. was a high end builder???


 
I thought Toll bros. was a high end builder???[/quote]

This is the funniest thing I've heard in a long time! Toll Bros builds as many as they can as cheap as they can.


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

I have the same problem with the windows on the front of our house, but mine are not new they are 16 years old. I can feel an air leak I just can't figure out where it's coming from, I caulked around the outer edge of the windows but that didn't seem to help. With the age of the windows could the seal be gone or is it just an air leak? There is no condensation in between the panes it's just on the interior side of the window.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It is leaks air at the meeting rails or sill, you will get condensation if you are close and have dew point conditions on the window surfaces.

Look at retrofitting the windows to seal more tightly or replacement.

You can also reduce indoor humidity but many people don't like that option and especially if the levels are relatively low already.


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

We've added some humidity because our newborn has been somewhat stuffed up so the extra humidity has has been helping him breathe easier. The biggest problem is in our 3 yr old sons room, the windows have a decorative vinyl strip between the panes and surprising we have a line up ice going up the center of the window following this vinyl strip, but around the bottom corners is the worst there seems to be about 1/2" of ice. It wasn't this bad last year, we moved in last December so I don't have much to compare it too.

Can anything be done now? It's -30C right now so I can't really pop a window out and replace it. I guess I could take the trim off around the inside and see if there are any big gaps?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A lot of times there's air leaks because no one took the time to insulate around the rough framing and window frame.
To fix this you would have to remove the casing and aprin under the window. I use low expanding foam for windows and doors or Dap Latex foam. 
If they skiped the window tape around the nailing flanges on the outside that can also cause an air leak. Only way to find out if it's missing is to pop loose a piece of vinyl siding.
Try moving the sash from side to side, it needs to move a tiny bit or it would be to tight to move, but if it moves a lot then the side frames need to be reshimmed or adjusted. (some have jacking screws in the sides of the frame)


----------

